# Closet flange gap



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

first of all I don't see any screws in that flange. Whats up with that? That will guarantee that your wax seal will fail later on. :yes:

I'm not sure what the building code is on this, but generally the tile guys grout the joint around the flange. You're still going to have a gap where the closet bolts are. There's no perfect solution except to have a proper installation on the toilet.

We sometimes double up wax rings to make up the difference - a lot of people don't like this. We don't have problems with it.

You can use a jumbo ring first to see if you have enough wax under there. If not, you can put a flange extender, and then a jumbo ring. If you're flush with the flooring, you shouldn't have much of a problem though.


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

The toilet base leaves a lot of lattitude for tiling, etc, but the flange has to be secure ( and not to a crevice). I have double waxed also but better to correct the problem now.


----------



## kgifford (Feb 27, 2010)

Alan said:


> first of all I don't see any screws in that flange. Whats up with that? That will guarantee that your wax seal will fail later on. :yes:


I know, that's exactly what I was thinking when I first looked at it, too!! But then I tried to move it around and it had no play... then I noticed that there is the one screw, it's just obscured by the wax that's still in the one hole. Well, there was actually one more screw, but it did just go into the crevice and didn't attach to anything... :huh:

I just got back from picking up some 3 and 4 inch screws and I'll check to see if I can secure the flange better with those. 

Thanks for your suggestions. 

Karen


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

You've probably got this back together by now, but it may have been worth your while replace the section of subfloor the flange rests on so you could secure it properly with new screws.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

It does not look like the flange is sitting on flooring at all. This will cause problems in the future if the toilet gets moved by accident such as someone falling into it. The flange should be mounted directly to the floor material. With what you have, if the toilet should get moved, it may break off the piping under the flange.


----------

